# HP wireless lan DISABLED



## sebman21 (Jun 29, 2009)

Hi i'm in need of desperate help. I'm using a HP dv9000 Notebook running windows XP and when I switch of the wlan button then it goes orange as expected. Then when I try to switch it back on it stays orange meaning its disconnected. I used to fix this problem by going to the device manager by:

start>
control panel>
system>
hardware>
device manager>

and then under network adapters there was a wlan thing listed which allowed you to enable and disable it. The wlan thing is no longer there! I need a way to enable the wlan. please help


----------



## Pookie (Dec 31, 2004)

Does it stay orange and still work? Mine stays orange in ubuntu but works fine.


----------



## sebman21 (Jun 29, 2009)

no its doesnt work it says you need to enable your wlan...i always enabled it through device manager but the wlan thing isnt there anymore so =S


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

Might make sure that the wireless card is snug in it's socket.
Might be under the battery,but your user's manual should provide some guidance there.

Here is a link that might prove helpful.

http://www.insidemylaptop.com/remove-hard-drive-memory-wireless-card-keyboard-hp-pavilion-dv9000/


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You could also check in the BIOS (Setup) to make sure the wireless didn't somehow become disabled. But, you probably have one of the infamous disappearing HP wireless adapters.


----------



## sebman21 (Jun 29, 2009)

pretty much all i need to do is get the wlan option back into the device manager list under network adapters. anyone know how?


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

and,did you follow the above recommendations?


----------



## dlsayremn (Feb 10, 2008)

This is a problem known by HP with HP Pavilion dv2000/dv6000/dv9000 and Compaq Presario v3000/v6000 Series Notebook PCs. 
Found reference to it in thread by Bigsip.22, started 03/21/2009, ended 06/22/09, on HP's Support Forum. Pulled some excerpts so you don't have to read all. Jump tp italicized part for how he finally got resolution.if you don't want to read all.
http://h30434.www3.hp.com/psg/board/message?board.id=Hardware&message.id=6730&query.id=163595#M6730

Excerpt from 3rd post:
"However, then I started looking up more information on the problem I've been having to see who else is talking about it on the 'net. It turns out that wireless failure was a common problem on dv6-series and the tx1000, my tablet's predecessor. This is connected to damage from overheating & cooling in the nvidia chipset which is apparently a HUGE issue in the last year or so from what I've read. This has spurned an extended warranty of several hp pavilion and compaq presarrio products (http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?lc=en&cc=us&docname=c01087277&dlc=en). Taking a little trip around the 'net reveals that a lot of people are pissed off about this. The nvidia chipset was placed in several production-model laptops, including the tx1000/2000.
"Out of all the postings I've read in the last 4/5 hours, this explains things the clearest:
http://forum.tabletpcreview.com/announcement.php?f=8&a=9

His 4th post:
"Hi!

I got a free replacement from hewlett packard after 30 or so hours and two months of work with HP, by doing the following:

_1) Contacting a case manager (call HP, askt o be xferred to case management) and pointing out that:

A) My laptop (as well as many others here and elsewhere) is suffering from symptoms described in the Limited Warranty Service Enhancement (http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?docname=c01087277&lc=en&cc=us), and HP can agree with this

B) The only reason it is not covered in the above LWSE is that my system is not listed as one affected (neither is yours or thousands' of others)

2) However, being 2 months out of warranty the Case Manager first offered half-off the repair (which tech support told me was $428), and then again a repair for $90.

3) I declined both offers, as this is -obviously- a manufacturing defect that is affecting a lot more than just a handful of systems. HP is utterly ignoring people and hoping this will go away. I got ahold of every single senior partner/CEO/worker email addresses I could, and started mailing requests to fix my laptop, for FREE as I DESERVE because it is DEFECTIVE.<text deleted>

4) Finally, one of the emails came to the attention of Executive Customer Relations. Within 15 minutes of speaking to a representative, he decided to give me a free repair. All there was to it. The mail-in box arrived on my doorstep two days later.

So, best of luck to the rest of you.. I stand testament to the fact that HP gave a free repair to an owner of a tx-series machine suffering from the Nvidia GPU failure (The wireless missing sporatically is the first and most common symptom of this). You can and should get your machine fixed, and never never pay for it. A laptop's components should last more than 13 months! Nvidia and HP both acknowledge the failures, but released no information on what parts were affected. It is up to you, noble reader, to make a big enough stink to get HP to fix your investment._
And don't forget... Don't Buy HP Again!

Cheers!

Message Edited by WendyM on 06-21-2009 08:48 PM ( Appaently had some WEB addes listed that HP Moderator deleted)

Accepted Solution

To contact HP in North America call 1-866-671-7362 from 6:00 am to 11:00 pm MST, 7 days a week. OR You might try there Corporate Site and if they have e-mail address start with the Chairman of the Boaed. Lots of luck.

PS:His last post. HP's Ethics Statement and comments.

http://www.hp.com/hpinfo/globalcitizenship/ethics/

From the above, 'Business Ethics' by HP:

'We are passionate about customers; (Sure are!) 
We have trust and respect for individuals; (I don't see the respect part, and we no longer hold trust for you.)
We perform at a high level of achievement and contribution; (If achievement == making money by charging repairs to manufactured-defective laptops.)
We act with speed and agility; (On ignoring, buffeting, delaying, and downright covering up this entire mess)
We deliver meaningful innovation;
We achieve our results through teamwork; and
We conduct our business with uncompromising integrity. (Yeah, you sure haven't compromised with the THOUSANDS of PISSED OFF CUSTOMERS in this mess!)
At HP we want to be a company that is known for its leadership in corporate ethics and responsibility. A company where employees are proud to work, and customers, partners and suppliers want to do business with.'

I think HP is irresponsible not to re-address the issue of machines covered by the LWSE. I cannot say anything about corporate ethics here; all it translates into is finger-point-who-started-the-problem. As a customer, I no longer want to do business with HP. I don't know much about their partners or suppliers' feelings on this issue.


----------



## dlsayremn (Feb 10, 2008)

This is a problem known by HP with HP Pavilion dv2000/dv6000/dv9000 and Compaq Presario v3000/v6000 Series Notebook PCs. HP issued a Limited Warranty Service Enhancement.
Found reference to it in thread by Bigsip.22, started 03/21/2009, ended 06/22/09, on HP's Support Forum. 
Check out the Limited Warranty Service Enhancement Info here http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?docname=c01087277&lc=en&cc=us to see if you are covered.
If you are contact HP in North America call 1-866-671-7362 from 6:00 am to 11:00 pm MST, 7 days a week and ask to be referred to case management, citing that you are covered under the Limited Warranty Enhancement.

Pulled some excerpts from the thread so you don't have to read all. Jump to italicized part for how he finally got resolution.if you don't want to read all.
http://h30434.www3.hp.com/psg/board/message?board.id=Hardware&message.id=6730&query.id=163595#M6730

Excerpt from 3rd post:
"However, then I started looking up more information on the problem I've been having to see who else is talking about it on the 'net. It turns out that wireless failure was a common problem on dv6-series and the tx1000, my tablet's predecessor. This is connected to damage from overheating & cooling in the nvidia chipset which is apparently a HUGE issue in the last year or so from what I've read. This has spurned an extended warranty of several hp pavilion and compaq presarrio products (http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?lc=en&cc=us&docname=c01087277&dlc=en). Taking a little trip around the 'net reveals that a lot of people are pissed off about this. The nvidia chipset was placed in several production-model laptops, including the tx1000/2000.
"Out of all the postings I've read in the last 4/5 hours, this explains things the clearest:
http://forum.tabletpcreview.com/announcement.php?f=8&a=9

His 4th post and solution:
"Hi!

I got a free replacement from hewlett packard after 30 or so hours and two months of work with HP, by doing the following:

_1) Contacting a case manager (call HP, ask to be referred to case management) and pointing out that:

A) My laptop (as well as many others here and elsewhere) is suffering from symptoms described in the Limited Warranty Service Enhancement (http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?docname=c01087277&lc=en&cc=us), and HP can agree with this

B) The only reason it is not covered in the above LWSE is that my system is not listed as one affected (neither is yours or thousands' of others)

2) However, being 2 months out of warranty the Case Manager first offered half-off the repair (which tech support told me was $428), and then again a repair for $90.

3) I declined both offers, as this is -obviously- a manufacturing defect that is affecting a lot more than just a handful of systems. HP is utterly ignoring people and hoping this will go away. I got ahold of every single senior partner/CEO/worker email addresses I could, and started mailing requests to fix my laptop, for FREE as I DESERVE because it is DEFECTIVE.<text deleted>

4) Finally, one of the emails came to the attention of Executive Customer Relations. Within 15 minutes of speaking to a representative, he decided to give me a free repair. All there was to it. The mail-in box arrived on my doorstep two days later.

So, best of luck to the rest of you.. I stand testament to the fact that HP gave a free repair to an owner of a tx-series machine suffering from the Nvidia GPU failure (The wireless missing sporatically is the first and most common symptom of this). You can and should get your machine fixed, and never never pay for it. A laptop's components should last more than 13 months! Nvidia and HP both acknowledge the failures, but released no information on what parts were affected. It is up to you, noble reader, to make a big enough stink to get HP to fix your investment._
And don't forget... Don't Buy HP Again!

Cheers!

Message Edited by WendyM on 06-21-2009 08:48 PM ( Appaently had some WEB addresses listed that HP Moderator deleted)

PS:His last post. HP's Ethics Statement and comments.

http://www.hp.com/hpinfo/globalcitizenship/ethics/

From the above, 'Business Ethics' by HP:

'We are passionate about customers; (Sure are!) 
We have trust and respect for individuals; (I don't see the respect part, and we no longer hold trust for you.)
We perform at a high level of achievement and contribution; (If achievement == making money by charging repairs to manufactured-defective laptops.)
We act with speed and agility; (On ignoring, buffeting, delaying, and downright covering up this entire mess)
We deliver meaningful innovation;
We achieve our results through teamwork; and
We conduct our business with uncompromising integrity. (Yeah, you sure haven't compromised with the THOUSANDS of PISSED OFF CUSTOMERS in this mess!)
At HP we want to be a company that is known for its leadership in corporate ethics and responsibility. A company where employees are proud to work, and customers, partners and suppliers want to do business with.'

I think HP is irresponsible not to re-address the issue of machines covered by the LWSE. I cannot say anything about corporate ethics here; all it translates into is finger-point-who-started-the-problem. As a customer, I no longer want to do business with HP. I don't know much about their partners or suppliers' feelings on this issue.


----------

